# Post a photo of your pet



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I am slowly recuperating from a surgery, and each day I try to walk a little further. Several days ago, my sweet Jack and I walked to the piers







in lower Manhattan.
I would love to see a photo of your sweetie in their environment.
Hope you all are enjoying your day.
Lilyan


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Good luck with your recovery and Jack is definitely a cutie pie.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Hope you are feeling much better and healing quickly.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Sending you good thoughts for a fast and complete recovery.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

This is Orla . She is a toy poodle . She is on her favourite furry blanket .This is my screensaver 
This is also the first photo I've managed to put on KP .


----------



## DonnaB-NC (Nov 17, 2018)

Well, my boy is my avatar here, but here's a more playful photo with his favorite toy!


----------



## Yarnbabe1 (9 mo ago)

Cooper and Ruby, my two Aussies.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Lilyan, I'm praying your full recovery. Sometimes it takes longer than we would like. 😏
Awesome pic of your walk with sweet Jack.
Thanks to all of you who are sharing your photos....amazing pups, all.
Sad to say I don't have any pets of my own...but I do feed a 'street' cat daily that thinks he belongs to me. 😻


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Awww he is a sweetheart. Here is Roxy. She is a doll.


----------



## Helene18 (Nov 10, 2017)

I wish you a quick recovery.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Wishing you a speedy and full recovery Lilyan. Your dog looks so sweet; and like such a loving companion. 

Here's a pic of our little Benny. Unfortunately he's gone now. We had ten wonderful unforgettable years with him ... and he's never gone from our hearts. This pic is of our very first day together. We adopted him when he was already four









We spent a lot of time in the car .... going for day trips here and there. He loved his car rides ... and the destinations, which usually featured long and often adventurous walks.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you all for your good wishes, prayers, and for sharing all your beautiful pets. Each of the photos managed to put a smile on my face. Many thanks.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Get well soon, Lilyan! Where would those of us lucky enough to have them be, without the love our pets? ♥ This is Buffy who loved boating and swimming. ♥


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

And this is Maggie who loves walking in the woods all year 'round. This was her yearly vet visit. ♥


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Revelry (Sep 7, 2019)

Dear Lilyan,

Eli and I wish health and happiness for you and Jack!

Here is Eli in her natural habitat. She is an indoor kitty who likes to look out the windows.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Sadly we are loving the ten dear departed furry pals we have had over just on 70 years. No one now to cuddle and spoil.our hearts are full of love for every one of them.


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

This is Jasper.. loves being part of the family..


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I hope you will have a speedy recovery from your surgery and can enjoy many more walks with Jack.
I do not have any pets now even though I have given it much thought but I usually go out to often and don't like to leave a pet alone day after day.
We had three dogs during our 'pet years' and loved all of them.
This is Sandy aged about 6 years when this photo was taken and Dixie - she would have been 12.








This is Kimba and she was 4 when this photo was taken. Unfortunately she managed to get out and was hit by a car.


----------



## ngaira (Dec 15, 2016)

Revelry said:


> Dear Lilyan,
> 
> Eli and I wish health and happiness for you and Jack!
> 
> ...


Love your Eli. I had an indoor cat. I live 3 floors up in a small apartment block, and I thought I would take her out one evening to the outdoors. She was so frightened. Think so used to having 4 walls around her she felt afraid and insecure.


----------



## ngaira (Dec 15, 2016)

ngaira said:


> Love your Eli. I had an indoor cat. I live 3 floors up in a small apartment block, and I thought I would take her out one evening to the outdoors. She was so frightened. Think so used to having 4 walls around her she felt afraid and insecure.


Oh gosh I think I have done it again and post appears in the wrong place. Must be having a bad day. Anyow Lilyann, I do wish we had more pet photos, they are all so very photogenic. Think we used to see more which I would get enthralled over. And love it that you can get out a bit now with your delightful companion.


----------



## Revelry (Sep 7, 2019)

ngaira said:


> Love your Eli. I had an indoor cat. I live 3 floors up in a small apartment block, and I thought I would take her out one evening to the outdoors. She was so frightened. Think so used to having 4 walls around her she felt afraid and insecure.


Cats do like the security of a closed in space, don't they? We live at the edge of a neighborhood and right next to a large nature preserve. Coyotes, foxes, and the occasional mountain lion wander past our house. One day a coyote started howling right at the corner of the house. Eli looked at me with great alarm, but I reminded her that this was why she was an indoor kitty. She is our little household predator, fierce destroyer of moths and spiders, and safe from all the real predators outside!


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

This is Minnie at the back and Kaja in the front. Minnie belongs to our daughter’s family and Kaja lives with us. We are usually at daughters for Sunday dinner. They’re always hoping something will fall on the floor for them.


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry for the extra pics, don’t know where my brain was.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Hope you have a speedy recovery and good that you are walking your dog. I'm enjoying seeing the pets very much. I'm going to have to figure out how to post a photo of mine on here. They bring so much joy to us.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

This is Molly, our 6 month old Cavoodle. She had just had her monthly grooming session and looked very pleased with herself. She’s a delight to have around and has been a great comfort to our son who is just going through a broken marriage.


----------



## Amosellie2 (8 mo ago)

Lilyan said:


> I am slowly recuperating from a surgery, and each day I try to walk a little further. Several days ago, my sweet Jack and I walked to the piers
> View attachment 1260099
> in lower Manhattan.
> I would love to see a photo of your sweetie in their environment.
> ...


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

*I love all your pet photos! 😊*


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Thanks for posting this thread Lilyan. I am so enjoying seeing everyone's fur children!!

This is my fat beautiful Poppy child. We adopted her a few weeks ago off our son, after nasty sibling Dobby bit her so badly she had to have emergency vet treatment. Poor girl had to return to the vets to have an abscess lanced several days later, but has now fully recovered. Poppy was weighed at the vets, and tipped the scales at almost 8kgs. The funny thing was she arrived with a selection of diet foods, and to my astonishment after a couple of weeks had not lost any weight. I couldn't understand this, as I was very disciplined with adhering to the recommended portion size. The game was up when I grabbed the new bag of biscuits to open, and they mysteriously began dropping out all over the floor, and it was when I went to tip them into her bowl that I noticed the claw marks and the huge hole. Needless to say that the food is now behind a firmly closed door, and we are seeing a much slimmer Poppy! Naughty Poppy, but she is still my beautiful girl! PS: Her evil brother is now known as Demon Dobby!

I wish you all the very best with your recovery and I'm so pleased you have handsome Jack to help you along the way! The positive thing is you'll have lots of time to knit. I hope you will share your creations with us!!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

DonnaB-NC said:
Well, my boy is my avatar here, but here's a more playful photo with his favorite toy!
View attachment 1260112

I have to ask, are the bands on the kitchen cupboards to keep the fur child out?


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

DonnaB-NC said:


> Well, my boy is my avatar here, but here's a more playful photo with his favorite toy!
> View attachment 1260112


I have to ask, are the bands on the kitchen cupboards to keep the fur child out?


----------



## KnittingBrit (Aug 30, 2017)

This is Holly. We adopted her December 2020


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

My cat and the neighbours cat who actually lives at my place... 😁


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

Ellie-Louise, (my avatar) and Tabitha.
Tabs is flat out after having her booster jab last week.


----------



## DonnaB-NC (Nov 17, 2018)

StitchNStash said:


> DonnaB-NC said:
> Well, my boy is my avatar here, but here's a more playful photo with his favorite toy!
> View attachment 1260112
> 
> I have to ask, are the bands on the kitchen cupboards to keep the fur child out?


Yes. They're cabinet locks used for keeping toddlers out of cabinets. We have cats and they've learned to open cabinets (they're jerks) where their food is kept so I put a lock on that one and figured they'd probably try to open the one under the sink where the dangerous stuff is kept (cleaning supplies, etc). Tucker has never poked his nose into either cabinet actually, his favorite food (duck jerky) is kept in an overhead cabinet. 

He's a very good dog, more vocal than any of the previous Labradors we've had but that's his ONLY bad habit. And we're continually working on it, so he's trying to get better, but the postman just keeps showing up almost every day to taunt him!


----------



## Bizzyneedles55 (Jul 13, 2018)

Wishes for a speedy recovery! First pic is our 17 year old Paddi. Second is our rescue Jenni, who sadly passed a year ago. The third is our rescue, Gretel, who came from Bahamas.


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

Bizzyneedles55 said:


> Wishes for a speedy recovery! First pic is our 17 year old Paddi. Second is our rescue Jenni, who sadly passed a year ago. The third is our rescue, Gretel, who came from Bahamas.
> View attachment 1260281
> 
> View attachment 1260279
> View attachment 1260280


Love the booster seat!


----------



## Bizzyneedles55 (Jul 13, 2018)

galby said:


> Love the booster seat!


Well it's in there for my great grandson, but she thinks it's hers!


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Lilyan said:


> I am slowly recuperating from a surgery, and each day I try to walk a little further. Several days ago, my sweet Jack and I walked to the piers
> View attachment 1260099
> in lower Manhattan.
> I would love to see a photo of your sweetie in their environment.
> ...





Lilyan said:


> I am slowly recuperating from a surgery, and each day I try to walk a little further. Several days ago, my sweet Jack and I walked to the piers
> View attachment 1260099
> in lower Manhattan.
> I would love to see a photo of your sweetie in their environment.
> ...


 This is Sidney, my sweater model, from Alberta Canada.


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

Bizzyneedles55 said:


> Well it's in there for my great grandson, but she thinks it's hers!


Way back when car seats were new, my mom bought one for my little ones, neighbours thought it was so nice that my mom had bought the seat for the kids, and I had to explain that it was for the dogs. Needless to say if the dogs were with her, it was a contest who got the seat.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Lilyan - 8 years ago I had a TIA and the practice nurse asked if we had a dog as this would aid my walking and balance - when I told her yes but Bessie is 18 and worse at walking than me the nurse suggested we get another dog! I mentioned this to DH when I returned home - he said nothing but when we went across to Cumbria to our holiday caravan he enquired at the farm there. The outcome we got our beautiful Ruby a 7 years old Border Terrier who had been kept for breeding and was now surplus to breeder's requirements (just another mouth to feed!). She is 15 now and has repaid us with love and affection - a better dog I could never wish for. She had one little quirk - she wouldn't go with anyone else but me - it took 18 months before she would let DH walk her holding her lead - but only if I was there too!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wishing you speedy recover !!
Great topic also. We ALL love our fur baby's. This is Abby, I dog sit for her.She loves the afghan I made for her Mom.














This is SAMMY SOSA. Sadly he passed just a few weeks ago. I miss him.







This is BOO BAILEY enjoying her NAP







This is ELLA our newest fur baby. UHHHH yep spoiled !!!!







This is BOSTON, a retired greyhound. Loves her stuffies !!!







This is S-puss. He is SLIGHTLY fluffy !! YES that is all CAT !! he needs constant brushing.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Here are the Girlz! Little's been pretty ill for the past few months, but she's making a comeback!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I am so enjoying seeing everyone's fur babies. Thank you all for posting photos.


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> Here are the Girlz! Little's been pretty ill for the past few months, but she's making a comeback!
> View attachment 1260508
> View attachment 1260509


Glad she’s on the road to better help. The middle one with the tongue out reminds me of my first dog as a toddler. As she got older she must have lost teeth and her tongue hung out and the end was always dry. Apparently grampa and I took her for a walk, and then we had two dogs.


----------



## bonn13 (Mar 13, 2013)

Lilyan said:


> I am slowly recuperating from a surgery, and each day I try to walk a little further. Several days ago, my sweet Jack and I walked to the piers
> View attachment 1260099
> in lower Manhattan.
> I would love to see a photo of your sweetie in their environment.
> ...


----------



## SallyB (Jun 8, 2011)

L


----------



## SallyB (Jun 8, 2011)

This is Toby, he is 8 months old. He is a Papillon which means “butterfly“.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

My gaurdian! He is 6, looks older, but he has had that white hair since puppyhood. He also has a few white toes. 
Turbo..aka...the turbonator, Disturbo, Turbro...and who knows what else he gets called


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Lilyan said:


> I am slowly recuperating from a surgery, and each day I try to walk a little further. Several days ago, my sweet Jack and I walked to the piers
> View attachment 1260099
> in lower Manhattan.
> I would love to see a photo of your sweetie in their environment.
> ...










Here is my daughters dog, Maggie following me into the bathroom. 🙄


----------



## Laurpud (Aug 6, 2018)

Here's my Oscar. A one year old pest 😉


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Candycounter1 said:


> View attachment 1260646
> Here is my daughters dog, Maggie following me into the bathroom. 🙄


Of course !


----------



## yogabarbara (9 mo ago)

Lilyan ~ Thanks so much for starting this thread. It's so enjoyable! Wishing you a very speedy recovery - aided by your doggie. 
Sorry ~ cannot post pictures of our 6 indoor rescue kitties - at 83 years old, that is beyond my ability, and I do not care to learn.
Like others, my sophisticated flip phone lives in my purse, turned off, and only used occasionally to make calls......


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

yogabarbara said:


> Lilyan ~ Thanks so much for starting this thread. It's so enjoyable! Wishing you a very speedy recovery - aided by your doggie.
> Sorry ~ cannot post pictures of our 6 indoor rescue kitties - at 83 years old, that is beyond my ability, and I do not care to learn.
> Like others, my sophisticated flip phone lives in my purse, turned off, and only used occasionally to make calls......


Thank you YogaBarbara, for your kind wishes. Today, I am lacking energy, but I am feeling hopeful. I managed to beat this before, and I am giving it my best to beat it again. I have an excellent team of doctors in place, and they are reassuring me that I can succeed, and I believe them.

I too have been getting great pleasure looking over the photos and reading the stories of these wonderful fur babies. It is impossible to not feel joyful when looking at these beautiful faces.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

View attachment 1260680

This is our fur baby Koby. He has such a funny nature & warms our heart daily..


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

God only knows what I'm doing wrong. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> Here are the Girlz! Little's been pretty ill for the past few months, but she's making a comeback!
> View attachment 1260508
> View attachment 1260509


So happy Little is doing well. Love your pups!


----------



## CeeKnits (Jul 27, 2016)

Shadow says, "meow, meow, meow" which I interpret as 'feel better soon.'


----------



## Puppymama (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## pensioner (Nov 17, 2018)

Lilyan said:


> Lilyan


Hi Lilyan, Jack looks really great. Where I live, we are not allowed pets unless our front door opens on to the street. As I am on the first floor, (I think we may have different numberings to you, here in England. I am one floor up), I am not allowed a pet!!! I do like all the pets posted here though.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

pensioner said:


> Hi Lilyan, Jack looks really great. Where I live, we are not allowed pets unless our front door opens on to the street. As I am on the first floor, (I think we may have different numberings to you, here in England. I am one floor up), I am not allowed a pet!!! I do like all the pets posted here though.


I couldn't live without the love of a dog. They have so much unconditional love. ❤


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

What a wonderful bunch of friends and companions! You can tell that ever one of them is well loved. This is Shadow, who I keep saying is our last dog, but probably not. There has always been a dog in my life.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

MzBarnz said:


> Here are the Girlz! Little's been pretty ill for the past few months, but she's making a comeback!
> View attachment 1260508
> View attachment 1260509


I can relate, hubby & I have 1 dog, he's a chihuahua mix, he lets us know who's boss.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

This is my new fur baby since having to put my last chihuahua down in Dec. of last year. I picked him up approximately 2 months ago. He’s a rescue. He’s not a registered dog, but worth the joy he’s brought to our house hold. He is full of energy (too much really) and is a clown. My husband and me have never laughed so hard in our lives as we have since bringing Rolo into our lives. He is very talkative and makes the weirdest noises while playing with his toys. It’s just a joy to watch him playing. Only trouble is, when I pick up my knitting, Rolo thinks he has to lay his head on my chest, blocking my view, or will jump on my shoulders and lay his head on my opposite shoulder. I absolutely love my new edition to our family. 😁


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Carla584167 said:


> This is my new fur baby since having to put my last chihuahua down in Dec. of last year. I picked him up approximately 2 months ago. He’s a rescue. He’s not a registered dog, but worth the joy he’s brought to our house hold. He is full of energy (too much really) and is a clown. My husband and me have never laughed so hard in our lives as we have since bringing Rolo into our lives. He is very talkative and makes the weirdest noises while playing with his toys. It’s just a joy to watch him playing. Only trouble is, when I pick up my knitting, Rolo thinks he has to lay his head on my chest, blocking my view, or will jump on my shoulders and lay his head on my opposite shoulder. I absolutely love my new edition to our family. 😁
> View attachment 1260895


Super cute little guy. I can see mischief in his eyes !!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

As a pet grandmother, I have enjoyed this post. And what makes me laugh... all the ways we cover our furniture LOLOL Some of us may remember our childhood when WE werent allowed to sit on the furniture !!!


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Yes I sure do. My sister & I had what were called saucer chairs, & they were strictly for us! Not the lounge!


----------



## yonie (9 mo ago)




----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

These are just 2 of my kittens they are little snuglies. Bronwyn is the tortie and the little black boy still needs a name.


----------



## tstramel (Jan 3, 2017)

LEE1313 said:


> As a pet grandmother, I have enjoyed this post. And what makes me laugh... all the ways we cover our furniture LOLOL Some of us may remember our childhood when WE werent allowed to sit on the furniture !!!


Anyone have mothers aunts or grandmothers who had clear plastic slipcovers on the sofas and chairs? Weren’t those miserable in the summer when wearing shorts, LOL!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

[QUOTE="pensioner, post: 16927627, member: 193075", I am not allowed a pet!!! 
[/QUOTE]
That really is not fair ! We have lots of flats here and most of them have pets . One dog owner lives on the third floor !


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish for you to have a speedy recovering.

Thank you to everyone for sharing with us your beautiful pets. My beautiful cat Emmy (avatar) sadly died at the age of 20.5 years on 5th November 2019 and I still miss her like mad. DH is adamant that we wont be getting another pet. Mmmmmm watch this space! I think pets are vital for our wellbeing.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Here is my rescue Greyhound, Jag. His racing name was Glace Jag but as he retired at 2 he was either no good at racing , got injured or basically couldn't be bothered. He is now 6 and sleeps the majority of the time. If I move out of the room he follows me everywhere. An even bigger bonus he doesn't bark!! Go adopt a GH, you will soon fall in love ;o)


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

We also had a rescue greyhound that we got at 4 months of age. She was so intelligent & the most adorable girl. Her only downfall, when she passed wind (& she did this everytime she came in the loungeroom) she would empty the room. We were convinced she did it to get the best seat on the lounge. 😵‍💫


----------



## Meowkie (Mar 4, 2015)

Lilyan said:


> I am slowly recuperating from a surgery, and each day I try to walk a little further. Several days ago, my sweet Jack and I walked to the piers
> View attachment 1260099
> in lower Manhattan.
> I would love to see a photo of your sweetie in their environment.
> ...


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

tstramel said:


> Anyone have mothers aunts or grandmothers who had clear plastic slipcovers on the sofas and chairs? Weren’t those miserable in the summer when wearing shorts, LOL!


LOL we were POOR, so we didnt have plastic. BUT we were never allowed to sit on the furniture anyway. I can remember the heated floors. The house was built in 1946, and Mr Levitt ( developer) added heated floors to all of his developments. So they were always warm in the winter. Soooo as kids it was ok, not comfy, but those were the rules.
Look how far we have come !!! Our pets OWN the sofa !!!


----------



## pensioner (Nov 17, 2018)

Kimbo58 said:


> I couldn't live without the love of a dog. They have so much unconditional love. ❤


I can understand that, but some of us just have to!


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

tstramel said:


> Anyone have mothers aunts or grandmothers who had clear plastic slipcovers on the sofas and chairs? Weren’t those miserable in the summer when wearing shorts, LOL!


Ha ha. Remember those. My mom had slipcovers, but a lot of the Italian families had those. A lot of people didn’t use their living rooms that much, most of the visiting was done around the kitchen table. I remember one of the neighbours who had come home from a visit from Nona’s house a with her daughters, and the 3 year old asked Nona who lived up stairs?


----------



## tstramel (Jan 3, 2017)

LEE1313 said:


> LOL we were POOR, so we didnt have plastic. BUT we were never allowed to sit on the furniture anyway. I can remember the heated floors. The house was built in 1946, and Mr Levitt ( developer) added heated floors to all of his developments. So they were always warm in the winter. Soooo as kids it was ok, not comfy, but those were the rules.
> Look how far we have come !!! Our pets OWN the sofa !!!


Lol. We didn’t have them either but had aunts that did. We could sit on the furniture if there was room after the adults but eating was not allowed on the living room furniture.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Kimbo58 said:


> We also had a rescue greyhound that we got at 4 months of age. She was so intelligent & the most adorable girl. Her only downfall, when she passed wind (& she did this everytime she came in the loungeroom) she would empty the room. We were convinced she did it to get the best seat on the lounge. 😵‍💫


Jag's like that although he does no go on the furniture or attempt to go upstairs. I think it's because he bolts his food. He is not food defensive but I imagine he might have been low down in the pecking order & that's why he was so nervous when we had him.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Emmy Cat said:


> I wish for you to have a speedy recovering.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for sharing with us your beautiful pets. My beautiful cat Emmy (avatar) sadly died at the age of 20.5 years on 5th November 2019 and I still miss her like mad. DH is adamant that we wont be getting another pet. Mmmmmm watch this space! I think pets are vital for our wellbeing.


I am so sorry, I tried to put a sad face emoji, but was unsuccessful & instead a ha ha came up and I do not know how to remove it.
What I wanted to say is I am so sorry to hear about Emmy. It is difficult when they leave us. Stay strong…you never know, maybe a cat will enter your life again. 

And, thank you for your kind wishes. I am still overwhelmingly tired and am sleeping a great deal each day, but I am definitely healing from my surgery, and am feeling better each day. Best of all, I beginning to knit again.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for you kind words. That’s great that you are back to knitting. Take each day as it comes. Sending you hugs 🤗 x


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

pensioner said:


> I can understand that, but some of us just have to!


So sad when p expletive have to give up their pets due to accommodation rules


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Irene Kidney said:


> So sad when p expletive have to give up their pets due to accommodation rules


Sorry should read so sad when people have to give up pets due to accommodation rules


----------



## jealousky25567 (2 mo ago)

Freddie is my favorite!!


----------



## jeanpf (Apr 26, 2014)

Lilyan said:


> I am slowly recuperating from a surgery, and each day I try to walk a little further. Several days ago, my sweet Jack and I walked to the piers
> View attachment 1260099
> in lower Manhattan.
> I would love to see a photo of your sweetie in their environment.
> ...


Here is our Tux, having a nap behind my sewing machine. Doesn’t know t I am there😊


----------



## DevinManning (2 mo ago)

Can't post photos of my pet humans but here are my favorite pet animals.Princess Panda, Beefeater and Vegas Bears have got their paws on some of my coca cola.


----------



## mysandean (2 mo ago)

All the very best Lilyan. Hope you are feeling well very soon. I have a Cavalier King Charles who is a real darling, Unfortunately I don't know how to put his photo up.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Here's 14 yo Woody, enjoying his retirement with us for the last 18 months. He is doing what he does best - kipping!


----------



## mhunt7577 (23 d ago)

Lilyan said:


> I am slowly recuperating from a surgery, and each day I try to walk a little further. Several days ago, my sweet Jack and I walked to the piers
> View attachment 1260099
> in lower Manhattan.
> I would love to see a photo of your sweetie in their environment.
> ...



*Our 9 year old Peekapoo Sandy wishes you all a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!







*


----------



## whale watcher (Aug 30, 2017)

All these guys and gals are so adorable! I just love looking at them......they are all so sweet.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Me too. Love animals more than people ❤


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

mhunt7577 said:


> *Our 9 year old Peekapoo Sandy wishes you all a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!
> View attachment 1272648
> *


Such a Sweetie. Please thank Peekapoo Sandy for her wonderful holiday wishes! Hope you have a very Merry Christmas also!


----------

